# SUDOKU! EILT!



## Nobelo (19. Jun 2006)

Hi,

kann jemand mir bitte ein fertiges Sudoku posten? Wenn möglich bis Donnerstag, es ist sehr wichtig.

Danke


----------



## Jockel (19. Jun 2006)

Aber gerne doch: hier!


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jun 2006)

Also ein bischen Eigeninitiative solltest du dir
aber schon angewöhnen  :noe: 

Eine einfache Google-Anfrage nach _java sudoku_ (ohne Häkchen)
liefert gleich auf der ersten Seite ein paar Sourcen sowie einen
Sudoku-Generator.


----------



## Nobelo (19. Jun 2006)

Ich will kein Generator sondern JAVA code.

Ich sitze seit einer Woche an dem scheiß und es funktioniert immer noch ned. ich möchte sehen wie die anderen das gemacht haben. 

Bin gerade ziemlich hilflos.


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jun 2006)

Nobelo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will kein Generator sondern JAVA code.
> Ich sitze seit einer Woche an dem scheiß und es funktioniert immer noch ned....



Etwas genervt?   
Mußt du ja nicht an uns auslassen  :noe: 



			
				Nobelo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin gerade ziemlich hilflos.


Na gut, ausnahmsweise:

Sudoku-Lösungs-Source

Hat mich übrigens gerade mal 30 Sekunden und 6 Klicks gekostet.


----------



## Sanix (19. Jun 2006)

Du könntest ja auch dein bisheriges Ergebnis posten und wir würden dir helfen...


----------

